
People with hidden immunity against Covid-19 - onetimemanytime
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200716-the-people-with-hidden-protection-from-covid-19
======
rotexo
I'm glad this is getting attention, but I don't like how this line is written:
"Most bizarrely of all, when researchers tested blood samples taken years
before the pandemic started, they found T cells which were specifically
tailored to detect proteins on the surface of Covid-19."

If you look at the linked article
([https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S009286742...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0092867420306103?via%3Dihub)),
it is pretty clearly stated that these T cells are considered cross reactive
(maybe arising from previous exposures to other coronaviruses). They couldn't
be specific for a virus when they arose before that virus even started
spreading.

------
jc_811
For anyone curious to learn more about our immune system I highly recommend
the book "An Elegant Defense: The Extraordinary New Science of the Immune
System".

It will really open your eyes into how complex, and in most cases unknown, our
immune system is. It's fascinating what sort of internal defenses arise out of
the chemical soup of billions of years of evolution.

------
Fjolsvith
Page Unavailable

